# First cold smoke of cheese



## Sholzman (Nov 14, 2018)

My first attempt at cold smoking cheese . Parm , mild cheddar , sharp chedder , pepper jack , havarti jalapeno . Using hickory chips.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 14, 2018)

Nice color.  What was your process?


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 14, 2018)

Interested to find out how the parm turned out. I like Parmesan cheese just never to remember pick it up when smoking cheese. 

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## Sholzman (Nov 14, 2018)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Nice color.  What was your process?


That is the start without smoke.


----------



## Sholzman (Nov 14, 2018)

this is the finish  product with 3hrs cold smoking . Wrapping them in vacuseal bags and placing them in the fridge for a week .will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## linebackeru2007 (Dec 27, 2018)

So how did it turn out with the 3 hrs?  I'm also considering using hickory pellets and unsure of how long to smoke it


----------



## Sholzman (Dec 29, 2018)

3hrs was to long way to much smoke it's all I tasted I think 1 to 1.5 hrs would be fine


----------



## Sholzman (Dec 29, 2018)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Nice color.  What was your process?


Put the smoker at 80 degrees and cold smoked the cheese for 3 hrs . With hickory wood . 3 hrs was way to long it's all I taste . I think 1 hr would be fine


----------



## linebackeru2007 (Dec 30, 2018)

As a newbie to cheese smoking I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around sonetsome . Everybody here says a couple of hours only or the cheese is acrid tasting.  However everyone local to nm smokes their cheese for upwards of 10hrs.  They also don't seem to have issue eating right away...


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 30, 2018)

Sholzman said:


> 3hrs was to long way to much smoke it's all I tasted I think 1 to 1.5 hrs would be fine



Hickory is pretty strong as far as cheese smoking but ziplock it and put it in the fridge for about 2 weeks and try it


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 30, 2018)

I wouldn't have a smoker at 80f to smoke cheese. That's when it can start to melt on you..

I tend between 3-6 hours on apple or another fruit wood and vaccum seal away for a minimum of 2 weeks.


----------

